# Such rubbish water in my area!!!



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

We've always known that the water in my area was pretty rubbish (Cambridgeshire, uk) as you could taste the chemicals in it and it was rock hard.

But i'm onto a losing battle keeping Nitrate down in my tank with lovely fresh RO'd water......

15ppm before I even start!!!!!

Nitrazorb here I come.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Have you got a protein skimmer?


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Have you got a protein skimmer?


Yes mate, of course. 

Everything seems to be working well as far as the tank go's, I test the water in the tank a while (after an hour, the next day etc etc, hey, I like to check the water :smile: ) after a water change and it's around 15-20ppm and pretty much stays there. Everybody in the Tank is as happy as a ashes winning cricket team :lol: 

I just like to do the best for the fish i've chosen to look after and, to be honest, just wanted to get annoyed with my water supply to somebody.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like a job for a refugium. A place to soak up those nitrates with macro algae! I think that might be your best option.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info, i'll look into it.

I got some Kent marine nitrate eating filter media to help short term. Spoke to a bigger, not so local FS and he said that it's not uncommon in this area and suggested a pre Ro unit Nitrate filter, bit of plumbing involved but seems like as things stand i'll be going through RO membranes at a scary rate trying to get decent water for the fish!!!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Ro units will also help extremely. You can keep your RO membrane going a bit longer if you take the time to flush it for a few minutes each week.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I purchased an R.O. unit off of E-bay. It was $99.00 for a 6 stage R.O./D.I unit with a 4 gallon tanks and faucet connection. Makes 125 GPD if necessary. Works great and if you have never tasted R.O. water, you don't know what you are missing.  Our water here is 33deg GH and over 20 Kh. If I let water sit in a glass for 3 hrs, I can see the sediment in the bottom of the glass.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> Ro units will also help extremely. You can keep your RO membrane going a bit longer if you take the time to flush it for a few minutes each week.


Sad thing is, the 15ppm is AFTER the water has been through my RO filter


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nitrates? really? what brand?


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> nitrates? really? what brand?


Just getting my Father to do a Nitrate test on our water supply straight out of the tap in my house when he go's over tomorrow to look after the tank (I'm currently sat on the balcony of a villa in Fuerteventura surfing the forums on my laptop via the GPRS network , isn't technology wonderful :razz: ) so I can give you a before and after with the RO filter.

I'm looking into one of these Nitragon III . Anybody used one?


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

*Sigh* Still stuck in the Canary isles on holiday. You know your obsessed when you want to get home to test your tap water


----------

